
I'm giving away my startup idea to a deserving Haxor - poppysan
Hey all.  I have been searching for a potential partner for my startup, but as of yet have had no luck.  I have several ideas for products, but some are time sensitive.  This one in particular is especially time-sensitive, so I am forced to give it away or just not see it come to fruition.<p>Hackers Help!  Post your reason for getting the idea, and I will select the best one tomorrow morning.  Thanks a lot.  This is a great idea that I would hate to see die.
======
poppysan
OK, so here's the idea.

Initially I was looking to add a flex developer to my team because it would
perfectly suit flex/Air. But I am learning that now so this shouldnt be a
problem in the future.

I was looking to develop a widget-based game creation system, based on
customizing a pre-set group of parameters. its limited at first, but as the
community grows so will features.

Games are output into a widget, shareable amongst other websites (our favs -
facebook, myspace, etc).

Of course there would be ranking and normal community features involved, as
well as an air-based arcade where you can play your own custom games and other
user's games as well.

users can completely skin their game, and depending on how long they spend on
it, it could become quite an extensive game. The only limits would be user
creativity.

This is one of my favorite ideas, being a gamer, but I am so focused on my
other ideas that I think this is going to suffer. Without being able to have a
team to dedicate to it, I have to give it up. Enjoy! Flame me if you want, or
say it's been done b4! (kinda like my idea for peanut butter and jelly
singles...hahaha)!

~~~
wallflower
Kudos for letting your idea out. Have you seen Sproutbuilder's beta yet?

Having worked with Flex extensively - I think it would take at least 3-6
months to prototype.

~~~
poppysan
I have access to the designers and illustrators, as well as a few programmers,
but they are on different projects right now. i just couldnt seem to focus on
it. I wish i could, because games are my passion, and I think this would be
popular.

------
icey
I think you should just release the idea here. I think releasing it to a
single person is going to severely limit the chances of it becoming a real
thing. If it's a good (or great) idea, multiple people might be interested in
building something based on your idea.

~~~
poppysan
Good idea. I'm a bit hesitant now because if the idea sucks I will look like
an idiot. But hey, good idea!

~~~
wallflower
Ideas can be good, they can be bad. Any clues on your concept?

I'll shoot out this idea I had so it doesn't make you look like an idiot if
you release it.

Take the onboard heads-up display technology from F-16 fighter jets/certain GM
cars and integrate it onto the dashboard of a car with the digital radio and a
lyric database - and voila - Drive-time Karaoke (bouncing ball optional) -
Lawsuits (e.g. I" had to sing along to Since You've Been Gone, Officer") would
stop a company from selling this but I wouldn't mind developing a workable
prototype

~~~
m0nty
I want a HUD integrated into VR goggles with a GPS system so it can act as sat
nav for people who are walking and cycling, etc. It could also allow you to
meet with people who aren't physically there, but merely "there" online. You
would see their avatar projected onto the surrounding urban environment, and
they (seated at home on their computers) could move around a virtual world
directly modeled on the real one. This could also be the future of tele-
working.

Anyone wanna give me a million $$ and call me Jesus Startup Almighty? Thought
not ;) Ideas are two-a-penny, implementation and marketing are everything.

~~~
wallflower
You mean like this? :)

<http://terminator.wikia.com/wiki/Image:T-800a_Clothing.jpg>

~~~
m0nty
Yes :) I can see there's prior art on this whole thing. Maybe I need to go and
reconsider...

------
edw519
Here's what'll happen when you release your idea in this forum:

\- If anyone calls you an idiot, they're the idiot.

\- You WILL receive much constructive criticism and compliments on your idea.
Probably better feedback than you'd get anywhere else.

\- Some of us may take the idea and run with it.

\- Some of us may discuss yout idea here.

\- It mat just die here.

So, what are you waiting for?

------
xekonic
Been lurking for a period of time here. While ideas are being thrown out
there, here's a thought.

Allow comments from within feed readers as well as comment tracking (so you
don't have to try to remember... or use co.comments, etc).

Could be done one of two ways.

1\. Design the 'comment module' for the large blogging platforms (blogger,
wordpress, typepad, etc). Bloggers confirm their blog on the platform (to
bypass captcha or similar) so a users comment goes directly into the blogs
comment system.

2\. Create a widget that an author can place on their site that pulls the
comments from the server housing the comments. This widget would be placed
directly below where "normal" comments go and would tie in as seamlessly as
possible.

Could be a standalone service or it could be the next feed reader that takes a
chunk out of GoogleReader (unless integration with gReader could be figured
out).

Thoughts?

~~~
poppysan
It would be great to get all the Y-combinator folks involved in group
projects. Like a group section. Ppl apply to each project and the team leader
chooses the developers out of the bunch.

Then they can submit their project to the start-up program, and try to take it
to the next level together.

Im more of a strategy/design marketing guy with a programming ability, and I
know there are hackers out there with complimentary skill sets. Just an idea!

~~~
noel_gomez
project group forming is a great idea, maybe that should be the first idea we
collaborate on. Virtual incubator of sorts.

------
pchristensen
Aw man, you spoiled it! I was having a great time watching everyone foam at
the mouth in anticipation of this vaporware idea! I was hoping it was a joke
and there was no idea (I guess that would be a troll, nevermind).

------
mixmax
Respect for giving it away instead of letting it die.

Not many people would do that.

------
bmaier
Want a real idea that would be easy to implement and would appeal to the
masses? Write a del.icio.us clone and do recipe bookmarking so people like my
mom can keep track of all the recipes she sees all over the web and people
looking for good recipes could just browse the popular feed.

~~~
mds
I think you could modify scuttle or pligg to do that in an afternoon or two...

~~~
bmaier
both of them are pretty clunky. I'm generally not a fan of the open source
clones though it is nice that scuttle has most of del.icio.us api
functionality

------
poppysan
All of these comments and suggestions make me so much more passionate about
the project. I really would like to start development. I love you guys (not in
a gay way - not that theres anything wrong with that)

------
huhtenberg
As harsh as it may sound, the ideas are a penny a pound. Unless you have a
proven track of generating and implementing viable ideas, your soliciting of
the partnership at this stage is completely unappealing.

~~~
poppysan
yeah. I would love to have a couple more programmers to work with, but at this
stage, I really dont have a track record to show them. When I get some of my
projects off the ground I'll be looking for co-founders with the same
passion...

------
omarseyal
isn't this part of what what open source is for? you have the interest in an
idea being completed, but you don't have the resources to tackle it ... or
necessarily the expertise ... so you start an open source project, you rally
some contributors from groups / companies / schools that might benefit from it
(or benefit from contributing it) and off you go ... right?

------
swombat
Just release it already!!! Stop procrastinating :-) It's probably crap anyway
:-) The longer the build-up, the harsher the come-down!

------
bluishgreen
Does it have anything to do with the IPhone SDK?

------
noel_gomez
why not share it with a select group of people and find some that may want to
partner to make it real? I have been in the same boat, not finding the right
people to partner with.

------
pierrefar
Ideas are free. Execution is what really counts.

~~~
pg
Good ideas aren't quite worthless. Yes, ideas (for startups) are generally
overvalued, particularly by people who have bad ones. Yes, execution is the
most important ingredient in success. But ideas are worth something.

~~~
jkush
Paul, I really hope Juwo isn't reading your comment. Let's not start THAT
again.

------
djhyjak
who doesn't love a great idea.

------
rms
I'm curious?

~~~
poppysan
I really think I have something here. I just want to make sure it gets in the
right hands.

~~~
metachor
I might be off base, but I read this thread as saying: "I have an idea that I
think is worth a lot of money, but I don't have the [time|skills] to complete
it myself. I want to find as few other people as possible to make the idea a
reality so that I can profit while sharing the rewards with only one other
person.". If this were really about just getting the idea out there and seeing
it thrive, you would just come out and release the idea to the world. Some
people who look at it might not do much, and some might give it wings. The
only benefit of hiding it (with just one other person) is the expectation of
personal gain that may not accrue if many people could start-up the idea on
their own. I apologize if this is wrong or sounds overly cynical.

~~~
poppysan
I am not looking for money. i just want to see it be created. So while Im
working on other things I can look at that and say...nice, somebody did it,
and it didnt just disappear into the void...

~~~
metachor
I apologize for the misunderstanding --- no offense meant.

And I see above that you did lay out your idea in general. That sounds like a
pretty interesting idea. I hope someone can make it work as well.

I've seen a similar idea already in development; check out
<http://www.metaplace.com/>

------
hoffmabc
I want to remind everyone that ideas aren't necessarily worth anything by
themselves unless you have a team or person to build and implement that idea
properly. Most smart VCs won't even listen to your idea if they have to sign a
NDA first.

~~~
poppysan
My point exactly. I don't have the necessary capabilities to produce this
idea, so instead of watching it die, I am giving it away. Also, I expect to be
flamed. People might criticize, but who cares. I would rather see it be
persued than never happen.

~~~
smopburrito
giving it away would be posting it... sans essay contest

